# 3 bucks locked up



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

found this on another site 3 bucks found locked up an dead in a creek around athens.1st 130 8pt,140 9pt an 170 11pt. 
twister


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I can smell that from here!! LOL


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Thats incredible


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

How does that happen??? That's crazy!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

that would have been a incredible sight to see all three of them fighting at once. just too bad to see 3 nice deer die like that.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

That would qualify for the most interesting mount EVER!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

That would be a Taxidermist's worse nightmare...JIM....CL....


----------



## Scioto jetsled (Jun 26, 2008)

I recieved theses and a couple more pictures from a guy at work ,who is friends with the lucky finder a couple weeks ago, supposedly cabelas offered 100k for them and he is still holding out. for the highest offer.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Are there any pics of them available once the racks were separated ? That is an amazing sight , never seen anything like it !!!!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Bulldawg said:


> Are there any pics of them available once the racks were separated ? That is an amazing sight , never seen anything like it !!!!


They aren't going to seperate them. They zip tied them together. Untangled they are just 3 average racks.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I Fish said:


> They aren't going to seperate them. They zip tied them together. Untangled they are just 3 average racks.


A 130", a 140", and a 170" I would not label as "just 3 average racks".

It would be interesting to hear what they end up doing with them and how they go about it.


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Thats pretty cool... My buddy found two locked up dead in a pond on his property. They got them mounted and one sits on each side of the hallway.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I Fish said:


> They aren't going to seperate them. They zip tied them together. Untangled they are just 3 average racks.


I apologize I didnt see the zip ties in the last pic posted . Those are 3 great bucks regardless !


----------



## Scioto jetsled (Jun 26, 2008)

I am pretty sure this is only the second set of three bucks locked up ever found the first set is from Texas.......Separated they aren't that rare.


----------

